# [Resolved] windows 98 {BIOS setup key}



## rwoodrin (Nov 20, 2002)

This is a silly question but here goes. I have tried everything I know to enter the setup when windows first loads. I have tried F5, F1, repeatedly tapping ctrl,alt and the only thing that I can accomplish is to boot into safe mode. I am trying to see if my Cdrom is enabled and the boot order. I can't seem to remember the hot key for this process. Thanks Robert


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

To boot into the system BIOS you tap F1, F10 or the Delete (usually prompted at screen bottom for the Delete) key at or during startup.

Usually, after entering the system BIOS loading the defaults is a good troubleshooting step via a 'F' key as outlined at the BIOS' screen bottom menu.


----------



## rwoodrin (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks Styxx it worked like a charm. entering delete key worked.
Robert


----------

